# Fully automated vivarium.



## robroy865 (Feb 25, 2018)

I recently built a vivarium and fully automated it. Here is a video of the automation process:






(more videos on how I built the whole thing is available here - but I still need to make the video on making the lid, installing the glass and planting the plants I will also write up everything afterwards: https://www.youtube.com/user/robroy865/playlists?view_as=subscriber - select the vivarium playlist).

*Here are more details on the automation with a few links on the information I used:*

The relay is an 8 channel relay. Six channels are connected to the 220 V AC power from a normal outlet. Three of these are connected to the lights (three sets https://youtu.be/At0ru6OwmeU). The other three are connected to normal outlets to which a humidifier and heater is plugged in (one spare). Two channels are connected to 12 V DC and the internal and external fans are controlled by these (https://youtu.be/GJKF9WaQCKk).

A sensor reading the temperature and humidity is connected directly to the Raspberry Pi. I also connected a webcam that takes a photo once a day at the same time. It is also possible to stream video from the webcam.

Everything is automated with python scripts (available on request). Four times per day the extractor fans are turned on for 45 seconds. Afterwards the humidifier runs for a few minutes (again the internal fan runs for a couple of seconds). The external fans are also turned on for a few seconds when the temperature is very high. The humidity and temperature are measured every 10 minutes and these adjustments are made as required.

I also interface the Raspberry Pi with an app “Raspberry SSH” that allows me to control everything from my phone.

I learned most of what I did here from the internet. Here are the links to where I found the relevant information:

How to set up the humidity and temperature sensor: https://www.carnivorousplants.co.uk/resources/raspberry-pi-terrarium-controller/

How to set up the webcam: https://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Make-Raspberry-Pi-Webcam-Server-and-Stream-/ 

Most components were bought here: https://www.modmypi.com

The app for controlling everything via my phone: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=uk.co.knowles_online.raspberryssh&hl=en

The real time statistics is available to view here: https://thingspeak.com/channels/436974


----------



## chuckfa (Aug 13, 2018)

The video playback link is broken.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Video worked for me. Thanks for posting!

Mark


----------



## robroy865 (Feb 25, 2018)

chuckfa said:


> The video playback link is broken.



I think it may struggle a bit on mobile. You are welcome to try this link: 




Or via my channel: 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvITGCFI7UBQt62OBZ368KQ


Sorry for the trouble.


----------

